

RFC 7282 – On Consensus and Humming in the IETF - yuvadam
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7282

======
chazu
Very cool, and applicable to engineers of all stripes on teams of all sizes.
Learning to communicate and build consensus among your colleagues is as much a
life-long learning endeavor as becoming a master engineer.

------
teilo
What is "humming" in this context?

~~~
FredBaker
Humming is the making of a low, steady continuous sound like that of a bee, as
described in the dictionary.

In the IETF, we use this as a variety of voice vote. However, we don't take
formal decisions using it; we use it to get a "sense of the room". The chair
will make a statement, and say "if you agree, hum... if you disagree, hum...
if you didn't express an opinion, hum...". And people hum.

